# C5 with undercarriage trouble on takeoff



## sunny91 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2009)

At least it was down ! That makes for an easier landing...

Good vid, Sunny...

Charles


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 24, 2009)

I've flown on the C-5 twice. I am glad that didn't happen on either flight!

Bill G.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 24, 2009)

Unfortunately that was not stuck gear down, but in transition. With a heavy aircraft, that makes for a pucker factor. So in order of emergency checklist, you cycle the gear and hope for a positive indication. If not, is their a reversionary mode? Manual (not likely)? Then I guess you vent all your fuel and lower the gear and suck the seat cushion into your rectum. Hope the Loadmaster did a good job if the latter.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 25, 2009)

Flown on those once or twice...man, it never ceases to amaze me that something that big can get off the ground in the first place! I can only imagine the immence vacuum formed inside the craft as every sphincter on board simultaneously inhaled...


----------

